# Sticky  Cheap OEM Parts Dealers!



## Bootlegger

OEM parts are just unreal as we know. I have done a LOT of searching on the web for cheap places. Here are the two cheapest and best places I have found and I mean I have searched Babbits, Bike Bandit, cheapcycleparts...and about 30 more.

Here are the links to them. I have ordered from both and had great service.

Pro Caliber...any orders over $89 has Free shipping except over sized items like fenders and such.

Pro Caliber OEM Parts

The next is Cycle Central Power Sports.com They Do Not have Free shipping but Prices are VERY good as well.

Cycle Central Powersports.com


----------



## jctgumby

Nice...Thanks for the links Bootlegger


----------



## Bootlegger

jctgumby said:


> Nice...Thanks for the links Bootlegger


Brute Fuel Pump at both is $421 at Cycle Central and $423 at Pro Caliber with Free shipping. Not sure how good that is....but most parts are a lot cheaper than other places.


----------



## jctgumby

It is $503 at BikeBandit so your find is still a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Bootlegger

jctgumby said:


> It is $503 at BikeBandit so your find is still a good bit cheaper.


Yeah, about $80 cheaper at Pro Caliber. Thats cool. Hopefully this will help out some members.


----------



## Brute650i

I will say they have great pricing. I cant compete with them right now but we will see. I can match their pricing on some things but some off them are below my cost.


----------



## wcs61

Just ordered from ProCaliber. Thnx for the link


----------



## mmelton005

powersportsplus.com 

Just ordered entire plastic set FREE SHIPPING for 370 bucks. excellent customer service when I called to confirm the free shipping advertisement


----------



## cajun mud mafia

best oem dealer is http://servicehonda.com/ and from there go to oem parts lookup!


----------



## holladaymtm

Motosport.com is about 1/2 price of OEM prices usually more than that on small parts and have free shipping on orders over like 80 i think. Powersportsnation is a great place to buy used parts that are guaranteed or your money back. Just bought a complete driveshaft assembly and two coils for 58 bucks from Powersportsnation.


----------



## miskywhisky

As a local to both pro caliber and motosport (have friends that work for motosport) i can say motosport hands down, i bought a bike and a few parts from PC and in store they are ****s. Screwed my bike deal up big time (put the wrong bikes vin in the paperwork and titling) and took them a month to catch it. I bought my next bike from motosport and it was 1000x better. Way less hassle, told them what i was willing to pay ($1k off a brand new redesigned model) and was out on my way in under 1hr on my new bike.


----------



## todbnla

mmelton005 said:


> powersportsplus.com
> 
> Just ordered entire plastic set FREE SHIPPING for 370 bucks. excellent customer service when I called to confirm the free shipping advertisement


I get OE KAW oil filters from them so far great service and like $7 shipping, OE filters like $8.20


----------



## holladaymtm

I run the top of line Fram Tough Guard ones..


----------



## NMKawierider

Aside from all the usual places like cheapcycleparts.com,babittsonline.com,kawipartnation.com there is a little place that I found that does have some better prices on many OE parts. Shipping is reasonable but sometimes they may not have what you want in stock but they get it pretty quick.
This place is called *collegebikeshop.com*


----------



## mossyoak54

Are the shipping on these places pretty quick? Thats one reason i hate dealing with cheap cycle parts. Took three weeks on my last order.


----------



## NMKawierider

mossyoak54 said:


> Are the shipping on these places pretty quick? Thats one reason i hate dealing with cheap cycle parts. Took three weeks on my last order.


I think its a matter of stock. I think many of these places actualy don't have this stuff in stock rather they order it from their supplier when you place your order...and have it shipped straight to you...if you are lucky and the supplier has it in stock. Otherwise the thing I hate is shipping costs..but..whatchagonado...


----------



## mossyoak54

nmkawierider said:


> I think its a matter of stock. I think many of these places actualy don't have this stuff in stock rather they order it from their supplier when you place your order...and have it shipped straight to you...if you are lucky and the supplier has it in stock. Otherwise the thing I hate is shipping costs..but..whatchagonado...


Good point. Lol I'm very impatient. If its broke I want it fixed yesterday. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## holladaymtm

mossyoak54 said:


> Good point. Lol I'm very impatient. If its broke I want it fixed yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I know what ya mean i spent double the price on a spindle to have it fixed that day when i could have it from ebay for half the price and still broke some more stuff same day..


----------



## zedlep

Do any of these place ship to canada?


----------



## fignbreadman

Since we're talking parts here, just a note for all of you rough riders that there's a top quality Manuel 4WD Actuator available for the Kawasaki Brute Force and Prairie by Sgroi Innovations for $299 delivered. It eliminates all the electronics that tend to fail and carries a lifetime guarantee. They also are a sponsor on this forum. It has been sold on Ebay for the last year and has 100% favorable ratings here's the link  Kawasaki Brute Force Prairie Mechanical 4WD Electronic Actuator Replacement Kit | eBay


----------

